# Product Recalls



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2004)

This one is quirky..

Campbell's Condensed Cream of Mushroom soup 

Problem: Can may actually contain New England clam chowder. People with allergy or sensitivity to shellfish may risk serious reaction if they consume product. 

Products: Soup in 10 3/4-ounce cans with red and white label bearing the following date code stamped on two lines of lid: "AUG 2004 08292" and "CU B8EL" followed by four numbers. Recalled soup was distributed in retail stores in 13 states: Ill., Ind., Iowa, Ky., Mich., Minn., N.Y., N.D., Ohio, Pa., S.D., Texas, and Wis. Suspect soup was packaged on one specific day and company says only a "small quantity" of cans are involved. 

What to do: Return soup to store for refund.

This one is scary

Pillsbury frozen biscuits (various products) 

May contain plastic strands from production machinery that could pose choking hazard if ingested. 

Products: 30,000 cases of biscuits distributed nationally, including the following: 
Pillsbury Homestyle (or Home Baked Classics) Frozen Buttermilk Biscuits, bearing UPC code 18000-85516 and production code F1 1062 11. 
Pillsbury Homestyle Frozen Biscuits Southern Style in 3-bag carton, UPC code 18000-85515, production codes F1 1062 08, F1 1062 18, F1 1062 19, F1 1062 23, or F1 1062 25. 
Pillsbury Homestyle Frozen Biscuits Southern Style, in individual bags, UPC code 18000-89496, date codes F1 1062 08, F1 1062 18, F1 1062 19, F1 1062 23, or F1 1062 25. 
Pillsbury Frozen Biscuits (20 count), UPC code 94562-06275, with any date code. 
UPC and production codes appear on packaging. 

What to do: For information, call 800-775-4777.

This one is downright frightening~!

Various brands of prepackaged and deli-sliced turkey and chicken cold cuts 

Various brands of prepackaged and deli-sliced turkey and chicken cold cuts May be contaminated with listeriosis, an uncommon but potentially fatal bacterial infection. 

Products: 16.7 million pounds of ready-to-eat poultry cold cuts produced 5/1/00 to 12/11/00 at Cargill Turkey Products' Waco, Texas plant and distributed nationwide under various names to supermarkets, restaurants, and institutions. Most of the products sold in bulk or sliced at deli counters or restaurants are not readily identifiable by consumers (Cargill has alerted businesses that bought those products). However, most of the potentially contaminated packaged meats can be identified by the "establishment number"--P-635--which appears on the packaging. Here's a list of the recalled foods: 
Packaged, presliced 

Products: Owen's Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast; Plantation Fiesta Turkey Breast; Plantation Mesquite Smoked Turkey Breast; Plantation Smoked banquet-style Turkey Breast; Plantation Star Turkey Breast; Plantation Turkey Pastrami; Riverside Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast; Riverside Oven Prepared Turkey Breast; Honeysuckle White Oven Prepared Turkey Breast; Plantation Black Forest Turkey Ham; Black Forest Turkey Ham (establishment number P-6430); Hickory Smoked Turkey Ham (establishment number P-6430); Hickory Smoked Turkey Pastrami (establishment number P-6430); and Roasted Turkey Breast (establishment number P-6430). 


Deli-sliced 

Products: Boar's Head Our Premium Low Salt Turkey; Boar's Head Golden Catering Skin-on Turkey Breast; Boar's Head Caramel Colored Our Premium Turkey Breast; Boar's Head Our Premium Low Salt Skinless Turkey Breast; Boar's Head Smoked Turkey Breast; Boar's Head Oil Browned Chicken Breast; Boar's Head Oven Prepared Skinless Turkey Breast; Boar's Head Smoked Chicken Breast. 


Other precooked, unsliced 

Products: Plantation Cajun Fried Whole Turkey; Honeysuckle White Cajun -Style Whole Turkey (in gold foil package); Old South Turkey Ham; and Dine Rite Picnic Dark Turkey.

According to the Centers for Disease Control, eating food contaminated with the bacterium Listeria monocytogenes can cause listeriosis,a serious infection that primarily affects pregnant women, newborns, and adults with weakened immune systems. Symptoms of listeriosis include fever, muscle aches, and, sometimes, nausea or diarrhea. If the infection spreads to the nervous system, symptoms such as headache, stiff neck, confusion, loss of balance or convulsions could occur. The CDC says the risk of a person developing Listeria infection after eating a contaminated product is very small. If you have eaten a contaminated product and do not have symptoms, the CDC doesn't recommend tests or treatment, even if you're in the high-risk group. However, if you are in the high-risk group, have eaten the contaminated product, and within two months become ill with fever or signs of serious illness, you should contact your doctor. 

What to do: Return product to store for refund. For information, call Cargill toll-free at 888 621-2717 or visit www.plantation-foods.com. 	


	For other Recalls 


Link Here


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2004)

Scrub Free Daily Shower Cleaner and Daily Shower Spray 

May be contaminated with bacteria, which pose risk of respiratory and other infection to people who have chronic health problems or an impaired immune system. 

Products: 230,000 containers sold 5/99-10/4/99 at supermarkets and drug discount stores for $2 to $4. Daily Shower Cleaner came in 32-ounce clear plastic spray bottle. Front of bottle shows picture of either a starfish or an octopus. Daily Shower Spray came in 32-ounce spray bottle and 64-ounce refill. "Just Mist for Self-Cleaning Action!" appears on label. Spray bottles may have come with free refill as special promotion offer. 

What to do: Call manufacturer, Benckiser Consumer Products, at 800 286-9055 to obtain coupon for free replacement product. Consumers will need to provide information from suspect bottle. After making call, company urges that bottle be discarded in trash. Company also recommends washing any shower enclosure that's been sprayed with recalled Scrub Free cleaner with a solution of one part vinegar to two parts water.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2004)

Condoms with spermicide 

Could burst near end of shelf life. 

Products: 57 million condoms sold in past three years, including Intensity Assorted Colors with Spermicide (11/97 expiration date); LifeStyles Assorted Colors with Spermicide (10/97-6/98 expiration dates); LifeStyles Extra Strength with Spermicide (10/97-4/2000); LifeStyles Spermicidally Lubricated (10/97-10/98); LifeStyles Ultra Sensitive with Spermicide (10/97); LifeStyles Vibra-Ribbed with Spermicide (10/97-4/2000); Power Play with Spermicide (10/97-2/2000); and Prime Spermicidally Lubricated (10/97-2/2000). For information, call 800 883-3434. 

What to do: Mail unused portion to Ansell Personal Prods., Consumer Relations Dept., 1500 Industrial Rd., Dothan, Ala. 36303, for free replacement.

*check your shelf life~!! 

NordicTrack and ProForm hiker exercise equipment 

Problem: Could overheat and catch fire. 

Products: 7,500 hikers, which are shortened platform treadmills that operate at speeds of up to 6 mph, sold 4/00 to 12/01 at sporting goods and department stores for as much as $2,300. Hikers can be set at an incline of up to 25 or 50 percent, depending on model, to simulate hiking up steep grades. Recall involves NordicTrack Adventurer model number NTHK9990 or 831.29897, NordicTrack Teton model number NTHK2249, and ProForm TrailRunner model number PFHK9990. Brand is written on console on front of equipment. Model number is written on serial-number decal on left-front corner of Adventurer and Teton, and on right side of support base of TrailRunner. Brand name, model name, and number appear on front page of user's manual. Hikers that have a sticker reading "KIT" near model-number label have already been repaired. 

What to do: Unplug exerciser and call manufacturer, Icon Health & Fitness, at 800-999-3756 to arrange for free service call or for free repair kit to fix it yourself.
--------------------------------
Various brands of treadmills 

Pose fire and electrocution hazards. 

Products: 

71,247 treadmills sold for $1,500 to $5,000 in stores like Atlantic Fitness, Busy Body, Fitness Experience, Fitness in Motion, Fitness Stores, Fitness Superstores, and Fitness Warehouse. Recall includes the following: 
22,645 Precor models 9.17, 9.17SI, 9.21, 9.21I, 9.21S, 9.21SI, 9.25, 9.25I, 9.40, 9.41S, 9.41SI, and 9.44, sold 6/97-10/98.
22,074 True Fitness series 350, 450, 500, 700, and 725, sold 7/97-10/98.
17,288 Aerobics Pacemaster Pro Plus Auto Incline, Pacemaster Pro Plus Heart Rate Control, Pacemaster Pro-Plus, and Pacemaster Pro-Plus HR, sold 11/97-10/98.
3,651 Tunturi J550, J660, J661F, and J77P models, sold 2/98-10/98.
3,346 Conetex Athlon IQ2 models, sold 5/97-10/98.
1,245 Aerobic Technologies APT1, AT1, Medicostride, Platinum, and Polaris T845 models, sold 10/97-10/98.
540 Kurt Manufacturing models TM940, TM940R, and TM960, sold 5/97-10/98. 458 Bodyguard Fitness Magellan, Odyssey LS, and Odyssey LS2 models, sold 9/98-10/98. 
What to do: 

Unplug treadmill and call 888 340-4975 to arrange for in-home inspection and repair. (Treadmills sold after 11/1/98 are not subject to recall.)

Weider Shape Glider and Power Glide and Weslo Shape Trainer exercise machines 

Seat could collapse, allowing user to fall off. 

Products: 75,000 fold-away "glider" exercise machines, sold 6/96-10/97 at Kmart, Sam's Club, Wal-Mart, and other discount, department, and sporting-goods stores for $99 to $149. Shape Glider is white with black seat and has model number beginning with WECR4306. Power Glide is gray with black seat and has model number beginning with WECR4406. Shape Trainer is all black and has model number beginning with WLCR4356. Recalled gliders have a serial number beginning with "G" followed by 03, 04, 13, 22, 23, 32, 33, 42, 43, 52, 53, 62, 63, 72, 73, 82, 83, 92, or 93. Model and serial numbers are on decal under base of frame. 

What to do: Call 800 999-3756 for free repair kit.

Oopsie daisy...


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2004)

uhhh......

Calvin Klein scented candles 

High flame poses fire hazard. 

Products: 35,000 scented candles, 2 1/4 inches or 1 1/2 inches high, sold 7/98-4/99. Larger candles were sold separately and in gift sets; smaller ones were free samples and bonuses and were sold in gift sets. Large candles include "CK Be," in black tin, and "CK One," in silver tin with khaki label. Small candles include "Contradiction," "Escape," "Escape for Men," "Eternity," and "Eternity for Men," in silver tin, and "Obsession" and "Obsession for Men," in cream or gold tin. 

What to do: Return candle to store for refund.

--------------------------

Circulon whisk for use with nonstick cookware 

Pin that secures whisk to handle could come off and fall into food. 

Products: 60,300 black plastic whisks sold 2/96-12/97 at department and specialty stores for about $8. Whisk is about 13 1/2 inches long, with "CIRCULON" imprinted on handle. 

What to do: Return whisk to store for refund, or call 800 326-3933 to return whisk to company and select free kitchen tool.


Like you wouldn't notice that....
----------------------------------
EKCO 12-inch skillets sold at Kmart and Wal-Mart 

Handle could break or bend and spill hot contents. 

Products: 16,800 EKCO Endura and Eterna skillets. Wal-Mart sold Endura skillets 9/97-5/98 for about $26. Kmart sold Eterna skillets 4/98-5/98 for about $30. Both are stainless steel; Endura pans have nonstick cooking surface. "EKCO Eterna" is embossed on bottom of Eterna pans. Also, Endura and Eterna pans both have "EKCO Housewares, Inc., 18/10 Stainless Steel, Made in China" embossed on bottom. 

What to do: Return pan to store for refund.

--------------------------------
Emerson ceiling-fan mounting kit 

Bracket could allow fan to fall, and exposed wires could pose shock hazard. 

Products: 20,000 fan-installation kits, model CF10N1, sold 12/84-12/89 at lighting showrooms, electrical distributors, and hardware stores for about $20. Kit is designed to be used with any Emerson ceiling fan either on sloped ceiling or for close mount on low, flat ceiling. Kit poses hazard only in close-mount installation. Outside housing, or canopy, of kit came in two pieces and was available in brown, polished brass, antique brass, white, and antique white. 

What to do: Call 877 326-5487 to identify recalled mounting kits and to arrange for repair.

That had to of hurt~!
------------------------

Jewel scented candles sold at Body Shop stores 

Glass pot could explode, cutting anyone nearby, and decorative covering on pot could melt or catch fire. 

Products: 25,000 candles sold 9/98-12/98 for about $10. Candles are about 3 inches high and came in two fragrances: mulled berries and brandied apples. Glass pot of former version has purple resin covering; latter has red resin covering. Tiny glass-headed decorative beads and a dozen 3/4-inch "jewels" of various colors are embedded in resin. Sticker on bottom of candle says "THE BODY SHOP." 

What to do: Return candle to Body Shop store for refund.
--------------------

Little Red Chef food chopper sold via QVC shopping channel

Problem:
Could cut fingers in normal use. 

Products:
7,300 red plastic food choppers sold 2/02 to 7/02 for about $15. Handheld device contains six roller blades at front and single slicing blade on top. Chopper measures 6 1/2 inches long, 2 1/2 inches wide, and 2 inches tall at highest point. On inside of handle are words ?Made in W. Germany? and ?Famos Gerate,? accompanied by four-pointed star. Also included with the chopper was a flexible white cutting mat labeled ?Little Red Chef.? 

What to do:
QVC is sending those who ordered the chopper a free blade guard to make the device safer to use. For information, call 800-334-9324.

Normal use eh.......


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2004)

Martha Stewart Everyday potpourri simmering pots 

Problem: Flames from tea-light candle inside pot could shoot out of vent holes and burn anyone nearby. 

Products: 80,000 potpourri pots sold 9/01 to 3/02 for about $5 at Kmart stores. Potpourri simmering pots are six-sided, white ceramic, three-piece units measuring about 6 inches high. Base is tea-light candle holder. Pot is placed on base to heat potpourri-and-water mixture. Lid atop pot has six holes to allow heated mixture?s aroma to escape. Label on the bottom of the base reads, "Made in China." Base also has three identifying letters. Product manufacturer has received nine reports of tea lights overheating. 

What to do: Call the manufacturer, Candle-lite, at 800-718-7151 or go to www.candle-lite.com for refund information. You must have the three identifying letters on the bottom of the pot for a refund.

ahems.... No comment 
----------------

Sauder TV carts 

Could tip over and injure anyone nearby. 

Products: 2 million carts sold unassembled 3/89-9/98 for $35 to $50 including models 5055 (black oak), 5155 (brown oak), and 5251 (white oak). Model number appears on instruction booklet only. Most carts have name "Sauder" on casters or on metal plate inside door. Cart measures 29 1/2 inches wide, 25 inches high, and 15 1/2 inches deep. Device can hold TV set and VCR and has two shelves. Shelf that holds TV swivels; bottom shelf has hinged double doors. 

What to do: Call Sauder toll-free at 888 800-4590 for help in identifying model and to obtain free repair kit.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2004)

"Firestopper" 12-ounce fire extinguisher 

Could explode and injure anyone nearby. 

Products: 26,000 10-inch-long fire extinguishers sold 1/99-2/00 at dollar-type discount stores such as Only Deals and Bargain Wholesale for about $1 to $4. Extinguisher is yellow with black top and red spout. "FIRESTOPPER" is written on side to resemble flame. Other writing on device includes "ENVIRONMENTALLY SAFE," "NON-TOXIC," "The Portable Liquid Fire Extinguisher," and "MADE IN THE USA." 

What to do: Discharge extinguisher outdoors in open area into strong plastic garbage bag or similar container, and return product to store for refund. For information, call 99 Cents Only Stores toll-free at 888 289-3325.

--------------
Gun locks distributed nationally as part of Project HomeSafe 

Lock could open without key and give child or others unauthorized access to weapon. 

Products: 400,000 locks distributed free of charge 9/99 to 10/00 by the National Shooting Sports Foundation and local law-enforcement agencies. Lock has red cable and black padlock. Red vinyl bands around top and bottom of lock read, "PROJECT" and "HOMESAFE." "MADE IN CHINA" and "30mm" are imprinted on bottom of lock. Locks came in clear plastic cylinder with Project HomeSafe literature. 

What to do: Call 800 726-6444 for free replacement lock with improved locking mechanism and thicker cable.
------------------------
Nighthawk and Lifesaver carbon-monoxide detectors 

Might not warn of presence of deadly gas. 

Products: 650,000 Nighthawk detectors made 11/8/98-3/9/99, and 350,000 Lifesaver detectors, models 9CO-1 and 9CO-1C, made 6/1/97-1/31/98. Detectors sold for $20 to $50. Nighthawk models have brand name and "Carbon Monoxide Alarm" on front (those with "Carbon Monoxide Detector" on front are not being recalled). Lifesaver detectors have brand name and "Carbon Monoxide Detector" on front. Date of manufacture is on back (year, month, and day in Nighthawk models; day, month, and year in Lifesaver models in first six digits of serial number). Fuel-burning appliances can leak odorless, colorless carbon monoxide of breath, nausea, and dizziness. Exposure to high levels can cause death. 

What to do: Call 888 543-3346 toll-free to arrange for repair.

----------------------
Master Lock and Smith & Wesson trigger gun locks 

Could be opened without key, giving children and others access to weapon. 

Products: 752,000 trigger locks, designed for use with certain Smith & Wesson and Walther handguns, sold 6/21/99-7/00 at stores including Wal-Mart, Kmart, and Sports Authority for $8 to $12. Affected locks bear the following model numbers, which appear on instructions or packaging: 90; 90DSPT; 90KADSPT; 90TSPT; 90DS&W; 90KADS&W; or 90TS&W. Locks are either black or blue metal and came with gun or were sold separately under Master brand. Locks sold with Smith & Wesson weapons bear gunmaker's name. Device consists of two halves that surround trigger with 1-inch locking post connecting them. "Master Lock Tough Under Fire" is imprinted on lock's black rubber pad. Affixed to lock is yellow sticker that reads: "Warning! Do Not Use On A Loaded Gun!" "Made to exclusive Master Lock Specifications in China" is on back of package. 

What to do: Call Master Lock Co. at 800 944-1380 for free replacement lock. For information visit www.masterlock.co

------------------
Nighthawk and Lifesaver carbon-monoxide detectors 

Might not warn of presence of deadly gas. 

Products: 650,000 Nighthawk detectors made 11/8/98-3/9/99, and 350,000 Lifesaver detectors, models 9CO-1 and 9CO-1C, made 6/1/97-1/31/98. Detectors sold for $20 to $50. Nighthawk models have brand name and "Carbon Monoxide Alarm" on front (those with "Carbon Monoxide Detector" on front are not being recalled). Lifesaver detectors have brand name and "Carbon Monoxide Detector" on front. Date of manufacture is on back (year, month, and day in Nighthawk models; day, month, and year in Lifesaver models in first six digits of serial number). Fuel-burning appliances can leak odorless, colorless carbon monoxide of breath, nausea, and dizziness. Exposure to high levels can cause death. 

What to do: Call 888 543-3346 toll-free to arrange for repair.
-------------------
Various brands of smoke alarms 

Alarm may not sound. 

Products: 34,000 white plastic alarms sold 4/98-6/99 by electrical distributors, housing suppliers, and hardware stores for $10 to $15, including the following brands and models: Safe T Alert, model SA-785 (AC only), date code BCSR; Universal SS-785 (AC only), date code BCSR; Universal SS-795 (AC/DC unit with battery backup), date code BESS; and USI Electric, model USI-1203 (AC/DC unit with battery backup), date code BESS. Most of these alarms were installed during new-home construction. Consumers can identify affected product by removing alarm cover and looking for date code and model number on back of device. Some alarms lack brand name. Consumers should then use model number as guide to determine if it's subject to recall. 

What to do: Call Universal Security Instruments toll-free at 800 390-4321 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. Eastern time for free replacement alarm.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 13, 2004)

Tess you have a lot of time to post all of that..I dont know what is more frightning the list or the typing. *L*

I guess this is why Warning labels were made *L*

Dave


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2004)

Dave ~!!  Do you think I'm nuts? *G*  Copy and Paste my friend~!


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Master Lock and Smith & Wesson trigger gun locks
> 
> Gun locks distributed nationally as part of Project HomeSafe
> 
> Could be opened without key, giving children and others access to weapon.


 No S#$@!  It took 'em long enough to figure that out.


			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Calvin Klein scented candles
> 
> High flame poses fire hazard.


 Open flame=fire hazard...really?  Can we say trim the wick a little bit? Duh!


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 14, 2004)

/looks at the wrapper from the prepackaged salami and cheese sandwich he just ate at work and suddenly doesn't feel so good...

Thanks Tess!!


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Tess
Reminds me of an incident here in the UK not so long ago.
It seems someone got a tin of diced snake.
It should have been pineapple rings but it seems that a large snake got into the processing plant and was skinned, cored, and sliced Its enought to ruin your whole day.

David


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2004)

Product: MartialTalk Admins

Items Effected: Kaith, Seig, Rich, Cthu

Problems:  Known to emit toxic fumes when in contact with spicy foods, or disgruntled users

Solution: Do not light match...provide malt beverages or herbal tea and back slowly away to 50 ft mark.  Wait for tranq to take effect, then repackage and return to data center for refurbishment.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh Great.. Rich is coming down in 9 days.. I'll be surrounded~!!


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Dave ~!!  Do you think I'm nuts? *G*  Copy and Paste my friend~!



Insanity and Genus is a fine line!! Of course cut and paste.....but think of those before you.  :uhyeah: 

I know I'm nuts it's all the other voice in my head that are sane!

Dave


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2004)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> Insanity and Genus is a fine line!! Of course cut and paste.....but think of those before you.  :uhyeah:
> 
> I know I'm nuts it's all the other voice in my head that are sane!
> 
> Dave



Hey Get your own voices those are mine  :jedi1: 

 :boing2:


----------

